# Underwear purse



## Ashley (Sep 21, 2008)

Â£6.95 from I Want One of Those Features


A very cool purse that has been designed like a pair of 70's style y-fronts.
Keep your money safely zipped away in 3 garishly gorgeous designs.
Choose between Rainbows, Hearts, and Cherries.
Size: 17.5 x 12.5 x 1 cm
SOURCE
What do you think?

I don't like them, but I think they're funny!


----------



## Darla (Sep 21, 2008)

that is just so BIZARRE! lol


----------



## t0nyaB (Sep 21, 2008)

I think it's cute in a way! lol.

I don't think I'd use it though.


----------



## Gwendela (Sep 21, 2008)

I think it's cute but it's a little too girly for me. I would buy it for my Goddaughters momma though it is totally something that would make her smile.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 21, 2008)

Sort of tacky.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think its cute. lol I would get one iif it was small so i can use it as a make-up bag or even a coin purse.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 21, 2008)

haha it's cute! I'm not sure it's something I'd really use either, but they're kind of sweet and funny


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 21, 2008)

They're cute. I wouldn't take one anywhere though!


----------



## Anthea (Sep 21, 2008)

Umm no, not my style at all lol


----------



## kcam125 (Sep 21, 2008)

I actually have a couple! back in high school when I was into things like that I bought some and I still like them and think they're cute!


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 21, 2008)

I think they're cute but I wouldn't use it as a bag I take outside.

Maybe as a make-up bag.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 21, 2008)

they're sooo cute! lol i would totally use one of those. not in like a serious situation though. just for laughs!!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 21, 2008)

Haha they're cute, I like the cherry one! I think young teen girls would probably like these.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a small one of these. I got it years ago when I worked at Wet Seal. I just keep lipsticks in it. I thought it was goofy. so I bought it. I wouldn't use it as a purse in public or anything though.

It's pink and It has icecream cones all over it.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 21, 2008)

Those are cute! lol


----------



## bCreative (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't know. Not sure if I could walk around with a pair of panties as my purse. Silly yet cute idea though.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol, it's a cute and funny idea, but i wouldn't feel comfortable using one.


----------



## Karren (Sep 21, 2008)

They are cute but when I'm out trying hard NOT to draw undue attention to myself... I don't think so.. Lol.


----------



## fawp (Sep 21, 2008)

I think they're cute in a kitschy way. I'd use them in my overnight bag for traveling or maybe as a change purse in my tote bag.


----------



## lolaB (Sep 21, 2008)

I see my name!

They're cute, but I don't think I'd ever use one.


----------



## speedy (Sep 21, 2008)

Haha, they are cute!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 22, 2008)

That's cute but not for me.


----------



## Sarah84 (Oct 27, 2008)

haha those are kinda cute but strange, not something i'd probably use at all though.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 27, 2008)

lol those are cute!!


----------



## Roxie (Oct 28, 2008)

Cute, but not for me.


----------



## PrincessMiracle (Apr 16, 2010)

*i would never keep it even if someone gave it to me for free lol*


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Apr 16, 2010)

their actually kinda cute lol!! maybe if someone gave me one i would keep in my room, i dont know if i would use it for everyday use.


----------



## divadoll (May 20, 2010)

I could probably use it as a cosmetic bag. Its kinda cute and I'd have one if someone bought it for me but I wouldn't pay $ for it myself.


----------



## womens shoes (Sep 6, 2010)

I think it's cute but it's a little too girly for me.


----------



## makeupbyjelena (Sep 6, 2010)

Haha, so cute, i've never seen this kind of purse before!


----------



## Jacquelyn (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you for sharing. Its so cute. I'll use it as makeup bag.


----------



## waterindesert (Oct 21, 2010)

ha they looks so cute and I don't think I'd use it though


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 23, 2010)

thats cute! Probably to young for me =/ but if i were 17 again id really like something different like that.


----------



## KaraW (Nov 2, 2010)

I think its cute! hmmmmmm this is giving me some ideas!!!! my son has some undies that are getting to small with no stains. I might make me a make up bag or something!


----------

